# West German show lines



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi can a west German show line dog still become a very good dog at protection or schuntzd


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As with any line, the individual dog will have strengths and weaknesses depending on the pedigree/genetics. In general show line dogs are usually not the first choice for strong working qualities not because they don't/can't have them but most breeders don't prioritize this in their show lines. I have a WGSL dog and work/title him in multiple protection sports. I actually prefer him over most working lines but he is definitely not a super flashy type of dog. He is a very serious dog (has been since he was young, matured quickly in this regard) and is naturally protective of me because of the bond that we have and not necessarily the desire to work for a reward. He is clear headed and definitely a thinking, calculating kind of dog but he is successful in everything we try even if he's not the best/fastest/highest points.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> As with any line, the individual dog will have strengths and weaknesses depending on the pedigree/genetics. In general show line dogs are usually not the first choice for strong working qualities not because they don't/can't have them but most breeders don't prioritize this in their show lines. I have a WGSL dog and work/title him in multiple protection sports. I actually prefer him over most working lines but he is definitely not a super flashy type of dog. He is a very serious dog (has been since he was young, matured quickly in this regard) and is naturally protective of me because of the bond that we have and not necessarily the desire to work for a reward. He is clear headed and definitely a thinking, calculating kind of dog but he is successful in everything we try even if he's not the best/fastest/highest points.


Well said! 

I have a WGSL that also does Schutzhund. He's not anywhere near as driven as Storm (working line), or any of the working lines out at training. However, he gets the job done. Like Liesje said about her dog.... mine is pretty much the same. He is very mature, and very serious. Even at only 2.5 years old. Very protective dog and my shadow. 

They are not the first pick, but there are still ones that can do it. If the drive/balance/energy is there... doesn't matter what line you have. 

Have you gotten him evaluated at a Schutzhund club yet? If you haven't, it wouldn't hurt to bring him to one and see what they say. They'll give you an honest evaluation of what your dog shows some potential in. Worth a shot.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 2 WGSL that do Schh. It depends on the dog more than the line. I agree with Liesje's points.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Some show lines are much better than others. I watched one to night that should never be made to do protection. Very very skiddish dog. From a very well known kennel.


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

Look into DDR which is the east German line. Not an expert on it but from what I've read I would consider them for that type work.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

achampagne said:


> Look into DDR which is the east German line. Not an expert on it but from what I've read I would consider them for that type work.


Full DDR dogs are known to take a little longer to mature than other lines. The Czech and WG working lines are the ones you typically see doing sport and protection work.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think if you are new into the sport a WGSL or DDR dog will be a bit of a challenge. You need to know how and when to train...as Paul posted the DDR's are slow to mature, and rushing them is not going to bode well. The SL's may need some different type of training and a helper/decoy who knows how to bring out the right balance. I think either would be fine in the tracking and obedience phases, just the protection is more of a challenge. Then again a lower threshold sportier dog may also be a handful. Best to watch dogs doing the training(not trialing so much) and see what may best match what you want. I like a blend of WGWL/Czech....balance and higher threshold if the pedigree match goal is achieved


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

WGSL's rule.


----------

